# Nice 8 pt down.....



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Shot this the morning of Nov 8th. Came in to rattling and shot at 7 yds.....gotta love the scent killing clothing. Ran about 50 yds, did a hind leg stand, and dropped. Found the broadhead in the heart, so I imagine I hit the sternum and stopped it from going through. Took out right lung as well. Only had a 3.5 hour season, but ended nice!!

Good Luck to those still out there!!!!!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

:!Supper nice high tines on that big boy, will make a nice mount. congrates


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

nice buck!!! I love big 8's.....I take the "scent killing clothing" as some sarcasm??? Lol...I like it.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a great 8 pt! Beautiful buck! Congrats


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> nice buck!!! I love big 8's.....I take the "scent killing clothing" as some sarcasm??? Lol...I like it.


Um no...he was serious...nice buck!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

considering its been proven that there is no such thing and he is pictured in carharts I thought he was being sarcastic.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful buck and shot, congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> considering its been proven that there is no such thing and he is pictured in carharts I thought he was being sarcastic.


It HAS been proven that the clothing CAN REDUCE but not eliminate human odor. Why jump into that subject instead of just enjoying the picture of a very nice buck?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful buck. Nice Job!
Hoping to be loading one into my Gator tomorrow..


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very Nice 8- Congrats! They don't make them much better then yours!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh yeah! Congrats very nice!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Sorry I should have explained more. I was serious about the clothing just didn't know if it was ok to mention a particular brand (I have a mixed set anyway). I always remove those clothes and put them away after shooting a deer before doing "the dirty work" or even tracking if they don't drop in sight. I don't like getting them soiled anymore than necessary or tearing them up in the briars. But I agree they don't totally eliminate scent but immediately noticed a huge difference of deer coming in from downwind since using it. But I also take every step in keeping scent to a minimum.
Thanks for the compliments!!!! And good luck for the rest of the season!!!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Man great lookin deer Gotta be proud of that


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, things got some tine length on him!! Great buck man!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Love those big 8's as well. And that one surely,surely qualifies.

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one fine buck! Congrats!


----------

